# Distance Sinkers..



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I was looking into getting some Distance Sinkers.. They range about 2bucks a piece for the 150 grams., Does anyone know a place where I can get them cheaper!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

that seems a little high.
try using in-line trolling sinkers for practice.they don't come in grams but they're usually a little cheaper.
and if you find casting dipseys on sale,buy all you can afford!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

what do you exactly mean when you say - distance sinker?

the sputnik sinkers?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I've got a mold to make sputniks. It's basically the same as a distance casting sinker (ie. weight forward aero design) except they make the indent for the beads and holes for the wire. Let me know if you want some.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Talk to Tommy. He sells them, but I don't know the price.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

fishbait said:


> I've got a mold to make sputniks. It's basically the same as a distance casting sinker (ie. weight forward aero design) except they make the indent for the beads and holes for the wire. Let me know if you want some.


i want some?
i have access to leads more than you can imagine....
and the leads are free.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I want some..


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

fish bucket said:


> that seems a little high.
> try using in-line trolling sinkers for practice.they don't come in grams but they're usually a little cheaper.
> and if you find casting dipseys on sale,buy all you can afford!



what r casting dipseys


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

casting dipsey is just a local term for tournament sinkers.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Has anybody tried pouring Bismuth sinkers? They are smaller in volume than lead, but they are much denser and heavier. Smaller sinker=less wind resistance.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> i want some?
> i have access to leads more than you can imagine....
> and the leads are free.


What's the condition of your lead? Believe me, you would need a ton of lead to be more than I can imagine. My last meltdown, I had a whole white bucket full of the small metal clips that hold wheel weights on to your tires! 

If it's in a shape that can be shipped economically in a flat rate box, then we can work something out with shipping and sinkers in trade. I've got all kinds of molds too.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> ... I had a whole *white bucket *full of the small metal clips that hold wheel weights on to your tires!
> ...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

sand flea said:


> Has anybody tried pouring Bismuth sinkers? They are smaller in volume than lead, but they are much denser and heavier. Smaller sinker=less wind resistance.


I was told the fumes from melting that are very dangerous and it has a higher melting point than what can be handled in a production pot.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> I want some..


You got it buddy. Remind me before we fish together again.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

sand flea said:


> Has anybody tried pouring Bismuth sinkers? They are smaller in volume than lead, but they are much denser and heavier. Smaller sinker=less wind resistance.


Sorry Flea, but Bismuth is not denser than Lead.
Lead = 11.39 g / cm3
Bismuth = 9.78 / cm3

we could cast some gold sinkers for the grass, hehehe


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

fishbait said:


> What's the condition of your lead? Believe me, you would need a ton of lead to be more than I can imagine. My last meltdown, I had a whole white bucket full of the small metal clips that hold wheel weights on to your tires!
> 
> If it's in a shape that can be shipped economically in a flat rate box, then we can work something out with shipping and sinkers in trade. I've got all kinds of molds too.


multiply your white bucket by let say 20?
the shapes are cylindrical, 2 inches in diameter 4-5 inches in height & solid. some are 6-7 inches in diameter 4-5 inches in height with a hollow center of 2 inches.

these leads are used as shields on nuclear isotopes. every monday my wifes laboratory gets a delivery of nuclear isotopes, and the lead accumulates. sometimes a guy who make sinkers goes to my wifes office and buy the lead for 10cents a #.

since my wife is the nuclear pharmacist and the laboratory manager, i can get it for free.....more than you can imagine. because they are throwing the lead away if the sinker guy doesn't come.


EDIT: maybe i shoiuld get the mold and start my sinker business....Fb where did you get the mold? hehehehe.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I got it from veals in the UK.

Can you ship me some lead? 

Edit to previous post: I had bismuth and tungsten confused. Ignore what I wrote about bismuth. It applies to tungsten.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> multiply your white bucket by let say 20?
> the shapes are cylindrical, 2 inches in diameter 4-5 inches in height & solid. some are 6-7 inches in diameter 4-5 inches in height with a hollow center of 2 inches.
> 
> these leads are used as shields on nuclear isotopes. every monday my wifes laboratory gets a delivery of nuclear isotopes, and the lead accumulates. sometimes a guy who make sinkers goes to my wifes office and buy the lead for 10cents a #.
> ...


Maybe you shoudl start you r own sinker biz! I had some made from some lead out of a nuclear plant,,,they were great for night fishing,,,you could see splash down of the sinker since they had a little glow to them............


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

fishbait said:


> I got it from veals in the UK.
> 
> Can you ship me some lead?
> 
> Edit to previous post: I had bismuth and tungsten confused. Ignore what I wrote about bismuth. It applies to tungsten.


i will supply you with all the lead you can imagine, i'll pay for shipping to you and all you need to do is give me sputniks in return and pay for shipping to me.
Cool?

lets take this to PM.....


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

toejam said:


> Maybe you shoudl start you r own sinker biz! I had some made from some lead out of a nuclear plant,,,they were great for night fishing,,,you could see splash down of the sinker since they had a little glow to them............


i need to get me some molds, but am really to lazy.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> i will supply you with all the lead you can imagine, i'll pay for shipping to you and all you need to do is give me sputniks in return and pay for shipping to me.
> Cool?
> 
> lets take this to PM.....


Cool!


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

can i get some lead to lick on while im at work?

its pretty sweet if you ask me.

now thats another FYI for me... ray has lead. lotta lead. and nuclear materials... nice.


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

just buy some sputnicks and clip off the wire


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I wouldn't be saving money..



Jaron15 said:


> just buy some sputnicks and clip off the wire


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

The radioactive lead is OK. The danger of radioactivity is that particals come flying off and penetrate you, and destroy/mutate cells. The lead absorbs these particals, that is why they use it- as a shield. The particals themselves are not dangerous, once they have stopped. If they were his wife would not be letting folks have it. Especially not her husband.

What is dangerous is breathing lead fumes. Pour lead sinkers outside, keeping your face away from the downwind side. Use gloves and eye protection. Wash hands. Leave the sinker mold outside to cool as well, never inside.

I bought the Gemini system for fishing sinkers.

Tommy has sold me the tournaments sinkers a couple of times. Sure he has more to offer.


----------



## Stan Wierzbicki (May 24, 2006)

Check on E--Y for tackle direct, he sells 150 and 175 gram sinker molds. His were dca and breakaway style molds. I think they call them grip or ajusti sinkers.


----------



## reel dem in (Dec 22, 2007)

Also be sure to heat mold before molding sinkers to remove moister from the mold. also keep water away from molting lead


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Pictures if you please


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Here ya go:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

did you make that..



fishbait said:


> Here ya go:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Yep. That's the one with long anchor wires. They can be cut to make them shorter or bent to hook into the sand better.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I want some how much u wanna charge me?




fishbait said:


> Yep. That's the one with long anchor wires. They can be cut to make them shorter or bent to hook into the sand better.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

The ones I was using when we were out in the sand were all home made


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> I want some how much u wanna charge me?


No worries buddy. They don't cost me anything to make. I'll give you a couple when I see you next.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> The ones I was using when we were out in the sand were all home made


Cyg, I recently purchased a Hilts Storm Sinker mold. I think you're going to like these sinkers.


----------



## quickstop (Feb 10, 2007)

I have 6 and 7oz DCA moulds but need US source of suitable wire to make some more.

Yes they are great!

Only problem i have had is loosing a couple when they got buried by sand bar and would not wiggle out. (Ok - maybe I should have changed my bait sooner!)


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Don't know of any source for those here in the states, but you can order them from Veals.


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

Call Joe Moore at 252-995-6026. He makes them for a few people and Sportcast. If you have a mold and need the wires - go to your local welding supply and buy the TIG wire you need.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Here a online source of Tig and Mig SS wire if you can't find your local welding supply shop, great stuff to have around for all kinda applications

http://www.weldingdepot.com/


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm not familiar with TIG and MIG welding wires, but if it's anything like the welding wire I use and it comes in a spool, then it won't work well for anchor wires. The wire needs to be straight and stiff. It should also be springy and bounce back straight even after it gets bent a little. The wires I use are the same as whats used to make spinner baits. You can buy them in 7.5" lengths with a pack of 25 going for around $3.35. They are .051" in diameter.

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/wire-lure-shafts/330611.aspx

As for the DCA style tail wires, you might have to make your own if you don't want to buy the pre-formed one's online.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

fishbait said:


> I'm not familiar with TIG and MIG welding wires, but if it's anything like the welding wire I use and it comes in a spool, then it won't work well for anchor wires. The wire needs to be straight and stiff. It should also be springy and bounce back straight even after it gets bent a little. The wires I use are the same as whats used to make spinner baits. You can buy them in 7.5" lengths with a pack of 25 going for around $3.35. They are .051" in diameter.
> 
> http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/wire-lure-shafts/330611.aspx
> 
> As for the DCA style tail wires, you might have to make your own if you don't want to buy the pre-formed one's online.


mig wire is on spools,,, TiG wire is in 3 ft sticks straight and stiff,,, yu can buy a pound of .045 Tig wire for around $15.00..... alot cheaper than spinner bait fixens


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

toejam said:


> mig wire is on spools,,, TiG wire is in 3 ft sticks straight and stiff,,, yu can buy a pound of .045 Tig wire for around $15.00..... alot cheaper than spinner bait fixens


Always interested in saving a buck. Would you mind posting a link to the wire you're talking about. I was several kinds but don't want to get the wrong one. Thanks.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Always interested in saving a buck. Would you mind posting a link to the wire you're talking about. I was several kinds but don't want to get the wrong one. Thanks.


heres the tig wire I use (select .045)

http://store.weldingdepot.com/cgi/weldingdepot/308L0xxx36-1.html


----------



## Stan Wierzbicki (May 24, 2006)

The DCA molds I use requires .031 or .032 wire. I get mine from tackle traders 100 for about 7.00 bucks plus s/h.


----------



## quickstop (Feb 10, 2007)

Just measured my wire and 0.045 inches is spot on same size as UK supplied wire. About 1.19mm

So TIG it is!


----------

